# deer calls in northwest florida



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

Can anybody tell me wether using calls in florida has ever produced A deer for them. I've sat in alot of trees in blackwater and I've never heard deer vocalizing. some people have said they've seen less deer when using any sort of call here. Last year I heard somebody rattling during opening day of bow season which I thought was odd since the rut doesn't start till late Jan. just looking for cases for and against.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Calls work great here. If you hunt land that has a good deer herd and you can actually observe a good rut,then you will see results of grunts and bleats.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

I guess it varys as I see close to a dozen deer every time I hunt our property and I have never heard a deer make a sound (rut or not) except when they blow when they smell you.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had them work and not work. 

Just depends on the situation. 

Use them sparingly and don't expect much and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

yeah I have heard them blow when they smell me. loud as hell when nothing else is making a sound out in the woods. was about to fall asleep when a doe busted me and started blowing. scared the hell out of me actually.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

North Okaloosa deer will run from a bleat/snort/grunt/wheeze/rattle. I have tried every one of those at some point over the last 5-6 years. May differ for your area.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

The only calls I have had work for me are fawn bleats early in bow season and the can estrous bleats during the rut. This has been in Blackwater WMA.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

If you ruffle a corn bag them sons a bitches will come a runnin!!


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

JCW said:


> If you ruffle a corn bag them sons a bitches will come a runnin!!


Thats funny right there


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

The fawn bleat has worked a few times for me on eglin. Overall I say no calling is best. I also dont care for any sent attractant. If deer do come to any of the calls or attractant they seam more alert.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think it all matters on the deer that's hearing you. 2 years ago I rattled in a 10 that came in ready to kick my butt...best hunt i've ever been on. I've rattled alot since then (during rut and late pre-rut) and only had interest from one other buck...

I think 90% of it is being in the right spot at the right time with the right deer coming by you.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

i've heard grunting by deer, i like to use a doe in heat bleat can and estrus doe pee during the rut i've had racked bucks come in to it on public land. I don't use a grunt too often though or the bleat maybe once every 30 min or so. i feel like i don't wanna give my position away if there's a deer lookin at me from a thicket or something.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

The deer on public land are super educated. If the Deer respond at all it's probably going to be downwind in some THICK stuff. Ive heard does bleat in bow season and some bucks grunt during the rut in BW. Never had a deer come to a call on public land tho, I think it does more harm than good.


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

ive rattled them in during archers with some very light rattles(imitateing 2 bucks sparrin not fighting) and called then ib with fawn doe and buck different times of the year on public land many of times but in the same note have spooked some off doing it. guess it all depends on situation and what kinda mood the deer are in lol


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I might have to try some light rattling this year during bow season. See if there in a better mood.


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

i watched some videos on bow season rattlin not the knuckle busting rut kind stuff lol, try lookin up some videos if ya can find them slighlty different world i feel and less bloody knuckles lol


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I hunt in blackwater so it's probably gonna have to sound like to spikes playin.


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Whitetaila in Alabama and Florida do not respond to calls like u think. If u go up north and call they will come to the bottom of your tree. Big difference. And this is from experience not just thoughts.....


----------



## Fishn-on-credit (Apr 27, 2012)

It is hard to be successful with calls in FL, especially on public land. The whole reason bucks respond to calls (rattling, grunts, snort wheezes) in the first place is their fear that another buck has came into his area and trying to steal his poon, basically outside competition trying to breed his does. In FL (especially public land) there are very poor buck to doe ratios and the bucks rarely have to fight and protect their soil since there is enough does to go around for the whole buck herd on the given property. Also, with poor buck to doe ratios, the bucks have the convenience of chasing/tending/breeding on their own time and rarely have to move in daylight hours to search for does (probably why you haven't heard many deer noises while in the stand, a bucks going to do what makes him most comfortable in a low buck to doe ratio property) 

I've had best luck using calls when the bucks signs tell you he's hunting for does (active scrapes, fresh rub lines, or if your lucky enough to see a buck chasing). Still use calls very sparingly during the time you consider "the rut". The worst mistake any FL hunter could do is grab a set of rattling horns and bash them together, that works on TV when hunters are after 150"+ bucks but in FL the deer would know a fight that loud is unnatural or they are about to get their ass whooped, either way they will take off running. after all, our mature public land bucks are very smart and didn't get old by coming to the first grunt call he heard.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have had the primos can work for me on two different hunts, one on eglin where a decent 8pt. came jogging right to me for a easy kill and also one time in the river swamp. When I rolled the can a nice wide 8pt. came sneaking through but he busted me before I could get a shot. But I have also turned the can tons of times with nothing, so it all depends on the situation.


----------



## Michael baxley (Oct 25, 2021)

Johntravis89 said:


> Whitetaila in Alabama and Florida do not respond to calls like u think. If u go up north and call they will come to the bottom of your tree. Big difference. And this is from experience not just thoughts.....


I agree 199%..That's my kansas..Ohio experiences..geunt..wheeze ..rattle..all have deer..bug deer running ar you there...here in jackson co fl where I live..some rattling (use a very small set of horns .antlers) you'll increase buck sightings by 50%..and fawn ..light distress .that's akk I have had consistant luck with here


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> North Okaloosa deer will run from a bleat/snort/grunt/wheeze/rattle. I have tried every one of those at some point over the last 5-6 years. May differ for your area.


I'm as far north in Okaloosa as you can get and my call Espo made years ago has called in many bucks.....I've used all sorts of calls and BY FAR his call is the fricken mack daddy!!!!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Everything works sometimes


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have killed 4 bucks using he Old Crow grunt. Last year heard a deer splashing way out in the swamp. I grunted once and you could tell he was coming my way by the sounds he was making in the water. He walked right to me.


----------

